# Happy 1st Birthday Dokken!



## NeilM (Dec 30, 2008)

Dokken's 1st birthday today. Most pics (last 4) are from 2 months ago with his new pool due to my camera's battery being shot. Hard to believe how much he's grown, and chewed up over this past year, but that's getting alot better. Happy Birthday to my shadow, and I hope we share many more together!

*13 weeks*









*5.5 months*









*10 months*


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Dokken!! And many more too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy birthday handsome!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!







I hope he got an extra special treat. Hehe.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

He looks like my 1st GSD, Cherry. Makes me sentimental to see her replica.
Of course I think he's beautiful! Wishing many more birthdays.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday you gorgeous boy.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!








Beautiful boy!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy belated birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! He is one handsome guy! And such a cute puppy as well! Happy birthday, Dokken!


----------

